# Show Grooming Tail?



## golden_eclipse (Apr 1, 2011)

The idea is the the tail when at rest (down) should not fall below the top of the hock. Thus hold the tail down and if it falls above the hock, you shouldn't trim anything significant (but maybe just off the ends to clean things up). Hope that helps.


----------

